# Davidoff Humidor anyone?



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

I just picked up a new davidoff humidor I was wondering if anyone has one they would like to share?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice! what size did you get?

No experience with one but did get to actuall touch one of the Dome models. It was a fantastic build. Proper whoosh when dropping the lid. Simply beautiful! About had a heart attack when I learned the price.

We will require pictures, many, showing it in its glory.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

I got the no 4 holds 75-90 sticks


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen! opcorn:


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

I picked this up used but it is in really good shape. hope u guys like it better pics soon...














































cool video with the making of the davidoff humidor I thought i would share.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Poneill272 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! opcorn:


this just happened..


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

WOW! That's a work of art. Beautiful humidor my freind.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice looking box!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

scissors on the lid are a sweet touch


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice one. The Doff humidors have really good craftsmanship.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys I really like it. I picked this up for a great deal. I could never spend retail on a davidoff humidor. As far as quality goes I haven't seen anything better but obviously you get what you pay for. No gaps not even the slightest, everything lines up perfect, grain matched, built like a tank, everything done in great detail. Im sure it will last forever. Anyone else out there have one if you do please post pics and your opinion good or bad on these humidors.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice humidor! I had been looking at a few on eBay because
You can get a mint condition pre owned one on there for about $700 (watch out for the fakes) but after a few hours of research I decided I like the Siglo brand a bit better.so I went with one of those made of the same Macassar wood like yours. However the Davidoff is a top notch piece and will have better resale value one day than a Siglo I'm sure. 

That is a really cool video hadnt seen that. BTW those scissors in the lid are actually rather rare. I seen a pair go for about $80 online a week or so ago. Enjoy your new humi and post some more pics when you get it stocked up!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Never seen a fake davidoff humidor. I had my eye on a siglo but none in the us they are very nice as well. Ive seen these scissors sell new for 300! Crazy thatswhy I buy used haha


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Fakes were very common in the early 90s. Check out these eBay item numbers. 

Here is a highly likely fake you can even see that the fit and finish isn't very good from the pics: 110864789813

Also on another note check out this: 220989308307


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Heres my latest addition. Its from the early 90's and is very rare from my understanding. It is made of an African Ebony wood according to davidoff and less than 100 were produced in this size. It needs a little polishing but when its done it will be beautiful.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Jarrod that is slick! Congrats!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

I like it! Where did you get it?


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

I bought it in a package deal from a good customer of mine. He sold me all of his cigar stock and humidors. I got this and some Elie Bleu's, Exotic Dunhills, and a ton of others.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

jarrod said:


> I bought it in a package deal from a good customer of mine. He sold me all of his cigar stock and humidors. I got this and some Elie Bleu's, Exotic Dunhills, and a ton of others.


Have any small (25 and under) Bleu's or Dunhills?


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone else have a davidoff maybe filled with sticks?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

very nice looking piece of work - I'd be proud to display that bad boy!!! nice pick up!


----------



## jibaro622 (Oct 15, 2007)

she's a beauty......


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

JuiceMan said:


> Fakes were very common in the early 90s. Check out these eBay item numbers.
> 
> Here is a highly likely fake you can even see that the fit and finish isn't very good from the pics: 110864789813
> 
> Also on another note check out this: 220989308307


i checked these out both look legit or really good fakes


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

The second is real. I was just saying its an oddity. Don't see many of 'em.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's my Davidoff No. 7 Rosemary Luxery, which I highly recommend for super-premiums. I have been frugal my entire life, and consider paying retail sinful, but I did shell out the $1,500 bucks for this (it was my birthday, after all). I learned the hard way that you don't want skimp here. If you spend $250+ per box, and have $2000+ in inventory, does it really make sense to have them in box that doesn't measure up, or G-d forbid, a $100 box?!? :frusty:

My box is rated for 75-85 sticks, and is holding about 50-60. Here are some pics for which you asked, and my album details the contents (where you can also see larger pics if they don't upload).


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

sweet! yes i feel the same why buy high end sticks and put them in a $50 humidor


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Oooo, I'm so jealous! Definitely wished I had gone for the #4. It came with the cutter, also?


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

yup it came with the cutter I use it rarely but it it top notch quality


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

RWalleyTX said:


> sweet! yes i feel the same why buy high end sticks and put them in a $50 humidor


I got it last year when I started smoking daily (1-6 sticks per) and bought my first boxes of Davidoff Anniv #3, Avo Signature and Montecristo Classic. I had been strictly AF Hemingway SS up until then. I haven't splurged on the cutter yet, as I don't usually use one, but the one you have is on my wish list...


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

for around the house that is a sweet cutter but if you smoke out n about I would recommend a xikar cutter like most of the people here on the site would. The davidoff cutter is extemely expensive I would never pay full retail for one and I would not take it out only to risk loosing it.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice! I love the recessed humidifiers, wish my No. 7 had that.



jarrod said:


> Heres my latest addition. Its from the early 90's and is very rare from my understanding. It is made of an African Ebony wood according to davidoff and less than 100 were produced in this size. It needs a little polishing but when its done it will be beautiful.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Of course! I just want it compliment my humidor when I sit and relax in the living room and puff! After all, shouldn't a $20 Davidoff from a $1500 Davidoff humidor deserve an $850-$1500+ Davidoff cutter?!?
:whoo:


RWalleyTX said:


> for around the house that is a sweet cutter but if you smoke out n about I would recommend a xikar cutter like most of the people here on the site would. The davidoff cutter is extemely expensive I would never pay full retail for one and I would not take it out only to risk loosing it.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention how well my sticks are seasoning! They are developing a very nice blume (first time ever), particularly the Montecristos. Also, the RH and temp both maintain a precise 68, and return within minutes after stealing a stick. And, when I'm rearranging and restocking, both are back within the hour! 


RWalleyTX said:


> Thanks guys I really like it...as quality goes I haven't seen anything better but obviously you get what you pay for...opinion good or bad on these humidors.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

TTecheTTe said:


> Here's my Davidoff No. 7 Rosemary Luxery, which I highly recommend for super-premiums. I have been frugal my entire life, and consider paying retail sinful, but I did shell out the $1,500 bucks for this (it was my birthday, after all). I learned the hard way that you don't want skimp here. If you spend $250+ per box, and have $2000+ in inventory, does it really make sense to have them in box that doesn't measure up, or G-d forbid, a $100 box?!? :frusty:
> 
> My box is rated for 75-85 sticks, and is holding about 50-60. Here are some pics for which you asked, and my album details the contents (where you can also see larger pics if they don't upload).
> View attachment 38697
> ...


Very nice! I actually imported a beautiful Siglo full Macassar wood humidor for $550 about two months. I love it! One of only a handful that are in the US because of the customs taxes on exotic woods but I just put it on Craigslist for $275 today. My heart is set on a vintage Davidoff. Hell I'm in such a hurry to move it (to make room for the Davidoff) that I'm even giving the buyer two LP Flying Pigs! Lol.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

RWalleyTX said:


> sweet! yes i feel the same why buy high end sticks and put them in a $50 humidor


+1!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Ditto! (And, the pics were fantastic!) Talking about humidors and their sticks drove me to number four today, an Avo Signature 7x50, and make my steak wait an hour. 










Poneill272 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! opcorn:


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a #4 humidor for sale


----------



## Phineas1bc (May 9, 2015)

I just bought a used #1 at an estate sale yesterday. I didn't know its value but could tell the quality just by looking it over. I only paid 90.00 for it. It is in excellent shape, no scratches, dings, or dents. The inside is perfect. The only things missing are the scissors and the filler bottle. It has two regulators, which seem to be working fine. Really feel lucky to have gotten it.


----------

